# Advice - curtain photography



## simo_ (May 3, 2009)

Please take your time to read this and give me an advice.

I have to make photos at curtains in their environment, in different places (restaurants, pubs, apartments, houses, hotels). 

How can I do the lightning in those places so that the light that comes from the window wouldn't be disturbing? 

Should I use lamps like halogen lamps CTR 800W  or should I use an external flash?

I want the photos to have a good quality.

I have a Canon 400D, EF 28-105 f/3.5-4.5 II USM
*
*


----------



## TwoRails (May 3, 2009)

I think some more details would help...  Are these to be of *just* the curtain?  or is this an artsy attempt for a school assignment or the like?  (that's meant kindly)  They would be totally different in approach...


----------



## epp_b (May 3, 2009)

Shoot at night, early morning or late evening with the light coming from outside won't be so drastically brighter than the indoor lighting.

Shoot according to what lighting you have available indoors.  If there is nice feature lighting, use a tripod to shoot with available light.  If not, put an external flash on your camera (if that's an option) and experiment with bouncing it off of different surfaces.


----------



## simo_ (May 3, 2009)

TwoRails said:


> I think some more details would help...  Are these to be of *just* the curtain?  or is this an artsy attempt for a school assignment or the like?  (that's meant kindly)  They would be totally different in approach...




I'll make these photos for a friend who has a company of curtains... he really needs my help but I don't know how to handle this.

The photos don't have to be of just the curtains, but of the rest of the room too.


----------



## simo_ (May 3, 2009)

epp_b said:


> Shoot at night, early morning or late evening with the light coming from outside won't be so drastically brighter than the indoor lighting.
> 
> Shoot according to what lighting you have available indoors.  If there is nice feature lighting, use a tripod to shoot with available light.  If not, put an external flash on your camera (if that's an option) and experiment with bouncing it off of different surfaces.




What type of external flash should I use? I have about 200 euros to spend...


----------



## epp_b (May 3, 2009)

I'm not up-to-speed on my Canon stuff, but I think that should buy a 430EX.  However, since your subjects are still, it might be worthwhile buying a tripod first and using natural light.


----------



## TwoRails (May 6, 2009)

simo_ said:


> I'll make these photos for a friend who has a company of curtains... he really needs my help but I don't know how to handle this.
> 
> The photos don't have to be of just the curtains, but of the rest of the room too.


Well...The first thing would be to take lots and lots of shot of each "curtain."  Different angles and distance.  I get the impression that the actual room setting would be of utmost importance, but you'll have to balance a graceful room shot into one that not only looks good but having he curtains being the main subject.  Getting the cropping (in camera and PP) will probably be tricky as too much room may not be what he's after.  That leads back to take a lot of shots: everything from full area (room, wall, and wall and corner if applicable) to maybe mostly curtain but enough "room" in view to give feeling and mood.   You have to make it so people just have to have that curtain in each shot.  Over all, it sounds like a challenging but fun assignment!

I'm not suggesting to have such a sterile look, but looking at some catalogs, like Sears or JC Pennys, might give you some leads on angles in their drape / curtain section.  Wouldn't hurt to look a furniture room shots for ideas.

You probably already know most of the above, but I'm just throwing things out....

HTH


----------

